
Tap Launches Second-Generation Wearable Keyboard with Gesture Controls - melling
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/10/08/tap-strap-2-wearable-keyboard/
======
catalogia
> _" All of the modes work through different hand gestures, and the Tap Strap
> 2 is designed to anticipate what the person wearing the device wants to do.
> When a hand is horizontal, the Tap Strap 2 works in keyboard mode for typing
> via different finger taps. When the thumb is resting on a surface, it
> switches over to mouse mode, and when the hand is rotated vertically, it
> swaps over into AirMouse Mode."_

I've not tried it (yet) but I'm pretty skeptical of such a feature. Half the
appeal of a wearable keyboard, to me, is the ability to type while in a
posture that would otherwise be poorly suited for typing (e.g. my hands
hanging down at my sides.) Also if the auto-magical mode switching works as
well as other auto-magical features in other products, it will probably change
modes when you aren't intending it which for a keyboard could be very
frustrating.

